# Mbmh Iii - Florida Payment



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Folks,
Before I have any more laptop crashes and in between what seems to be the most hectic late year, early new year work schedule for me that is keeping me away a bit, please note the following regarding payment for the herf.

As I had previously stated, we are going to ask for a payment of $30 per person. This will ensure ample food for all to include a Cuban buffet of roast pork, rice and beans, plantains, chicken, pasta, salad, Cuban pastries, and will include all the alcohol we will need.

In addition, the money will allow to pay a very nice young beautiful lady to serve us drinks. Any and all funds left over will be used for raffles. Should any alcohol bottles that are unopened be left over, they too will be raffled.

Please send the payment of $30 to my home address.
Many of you have it and if you don't, Anita does or you can PM me.
Please send to me to receive no later than 1/31/08.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

In the mail tomorrow amigo!! :tu

:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome Carlos, and a bargain at that! :tu

Do you have Paypal?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> In addition, *the money will allow to pay a very nice young beautiful lady to serve us drinks*. ( carlos my girlfriend will not be serving drinks) Any and all funds left over will be used for raffles. *Should any alcohol bottles that are unopened be left over*, ( no 6grapes will be left over, so the rest of it u can throw away) they too will be raffled.
> 
> Please send to me to receive no later than 1/31/08.
> 
> Thanks.


I'll have our money (x4) in the mail next week when I get home.:tu:tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Check will be in the mail tommorrow Carlos.....oh yeah store it in a cool place :r j/k bro 

I assume you will take my personal check?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Money sent out today.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Check's in the mail (i always wanted to say that :r )


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

will get it to you in person on the 19th @ LJ's..............see ya there


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Checks in the mail Carlos


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mine will go out Friday Carlos!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Folks,
Many apologies but I have been so consumed with filling in for two jobs at work that I have very little play time left.
I have received a very number of payments already and will post later.
Those of you still yet to send, please get that to me as soon as possible as would like to go "shopping" for booze and get things going.
Kris is finalizing visitors "vendors".
PM me for my addy and will gladly provide.
Will be on limited time for the next week or so but will be on daily now that we are getting closer.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll have our money (x4) in the mail next week when I get home.:tu:tu


Mine will go out tomorrow. x4 total $120:tu


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine's going out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Payment sent for tech-ninja and spooble! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Time to get back to CS and finalize this.
Screw work that has consumed me too much lately.

Here is the list of those paid so far.
I am now officially panicking if checks don't start coming in.

Will update this list in a moment:
1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) *PAID*
3. Blueface Sr. *PAID*
4. Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way) *PAID*
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED!
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3 BOOKED!
13. Mr.Maduro BOOKED! *PAID*
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! *PAID*
23. squid
24. Madurofan
25. Hollywood!!
26. 27. 28. 29. Cigartoyz (+3)
30. Croatan (maybe)
31. 32. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
33. Bigkerm
34. Harruculo
35. Rock Star
36. Mrs.Rock Star
37. CobraSkip
38. cousteux
39. & 40. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
41. RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! *PAID*
42. 45. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! *PAID*
44. 45. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
46. Jbailey BOOKED!
47. Nely
48. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
49,50. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
51. MiamiE (The Legend)
52. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
53. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
54& 55. itstim (& brother mike)
56. opusxox BOOKED!
57. Mrs. xox BOOKED!
58,59. Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
60,61 fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
62. Troop_Lee
63. Beagleone
64. Tim D.
65. Justinphilly
66. Kiwi Michelle
67. Ender
68,69 Mr & Mrs Detroit
70 zemekone (71.7%)
71. tech-ninja BOOKED!
72. spooble BOOKED!
73. cre8v1 BOOKED! *PAID*

My apologies but who is David Gallagher?
Can't think straight right now.
He also has paid.

PLEASE save me from PMs.
If you are attending for sure, please send payment.
If you are not, please remove yourself from the list.
Thanks.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Time to get back to CS and finalize this.
> Screw work that has consumed me too much lately.
> 
> ...


Hey, Carlos, I took Beth and I off the list in the other thread, but you may have missed it. Crushed that we can't be there, bro.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Hey, Carlos, I took Beth and I off the list in the other thread, but you may have missed it. Crushed that we can't be there, bro.


I miss it too.............................that sux, who is going to smile in my stead (proxy)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Updated PAID list:

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) *PAID*
Blueface Sr. *PAID*
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way) *PAID*
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade *In the Mail*
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED! *In the Mail*
RPB67
Icehog3 BOOKED! In the Mail
Mr.Maduro BOOKED! *PAID*
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora + mrs. akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! *PAID*
squid
Madurofan *In the Mail*
Cigartoyz (+3)
Croatan (maybe)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY *In the Mail*
Bigkerm
Harruculo *In the Mail*
Rock Star & Mrs.Rock Star
CobraSkip
cousteux
mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! *PAID*
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! *PAID*
fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
Jbailey BOOKED! *PAID*
Nely *In the Mail*
tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach) 
MiamiE (The Legend)
Dux/Doug Anything is possible
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED!
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
Troop_Lee
Beagleone *In the Mail*
Justinphilly
Kiwi Michelle *In Person*
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit *In the Mail*
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED! *PAID*
spooble BOOKED! *PAID*
cre8v1 BOOKED! *PAID*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Updated PAID list:

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) PAID
Blueface Sr. PAID
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way) PAID
jmcrawf1
Made in Dade In the Mail
cigar_040
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED! In the Mail
Icehog3 BOOKED! In the Mail
Mr.Maduro BOOKED! PAID
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
akatora + mrs. akatora
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! PAID
squid
Madurofan In the Mail
Cigartoyz (+3)
Croatan (maybe)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY In the Mail
Bigkerm
Harruculo In the Mail
Rock Star & Mrs.Rock Star
CobraSkip
cousteux
mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! PAID
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! PAID
fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
Jbailey BOOKED! PAID
Nely In the Mail
tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach) 
MiamiE (The Legend)
Dux/Doug Anything is possible
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED!
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
fpkjr ( & Mrs.)
Troop_Lee
Beagleone In the Mail
Justinphilly
Kiwi Michelle In Person
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED! PAID
spooble BOOKED! PAID
cre8v1 BOOKED! PAID


Off the list temporarily for the moment.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

PMs sent to all remaining.
Please advise.
Some of you that I sent a PM to I believe are in fact coming but want to finalize list.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, this slipped my mind once again. I'm a WANKER! :chk

Check in the mail tomorrow with your name on it for 60 bones.

Thanks again for putting this together Carlos. I'm so excited I almost crapped my pants!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Sorry, this slipped my mind once again. I'm a WANKER! :chk
> 
> Check in the mail tomorrow with your name on it for 60 bones.
> 
> Thanks again for putting this together Carlos. I'm so excited I almost crapped my pants!


_Almost_.....sure Tristan.

 :r


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> _Almost_.....sure Tristan.
> 
> :r


I had depends on just in case Tom! If I soil them I'll send them to you in a flat rate box :chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Updated PAID and attendance list:

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) PAID
Blueface Sr. PAID
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
Made in Dade In the Mail
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED! In the Mail
Icehog3 BOOKED! In the Mail
Mr.Maduro BOOKED! PAID
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
ATLHarp
n3uka (maybe?)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! PAID
Madurofan In the Mail
Cigartoyz (+3)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY In the Mail
Bigkerm
Harruculo In the Mail
CobraSkip
cousteux
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! PAID
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! PAID
Jbailey BOOKED! PAID
Nely In the Mail
MiamiE (The Legend)
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED! PAID
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
Beagleone In the Mail
Kiwi Michelle In Person
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED! PAID
spooble BOOKED! PAID
cre8v1 BOOKED! PAID


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I had depends on just in case Tom! If I soil them I'll send them to you in a flat rate box :chk


As long as you send some Sancho Panzas in a sealed baggie too.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> As long as you send some Sancho Panzas in a sealed baggie too.


Man, I'll make sure to seal the soiled depends with a high quality vacuum sealer. :r :chk

*Carlos!* - Check is on it's way to you as of this morning!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Updated PAID and attendance list:
> 
> Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail


Should be there Monday if not Tuesday by the latest, depends on the mail but it's enroute x5 people.

Also if anyone needs a room check this out:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1415125&postcount=706


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

My Check was mailed Friday Evening. 

Can't wait to get back to Florida.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Updated PAID and attendance list:

Blueface (& Mrs Blueface) PAID
Blueface Sr. PAID
Blueface Jr. (Carlitos Way)
Made in Dade In the Mail
M1903A1
snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) BOOKED! In the Mail
Icehog3 BOOKED! In the Mail
Mr.Maduro BOOKED! PAID
SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
Tristan (& Danielle) BOOKED!
Mr.& Mrs.TriShield BOOKED! PAID
Madurofan In the Mail
Cigartoyz (+3)
Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY In the Mail
Bigkerm
Harruculo In the Mail
CobraSkip
cousteux
RenoB (road trip!) BOOKED! PAID
txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65) BOOKED! PAID
Jbailey BOOKED! PAID
Nely In the Mail
MiamiE (The Legend)
itstim (& brother mike)
opusxox & Mrs. xox BOOKED! PAID
Onlyonerm ( & Mrs.) (Flight Booked & Staying at a Friends Place, Where's the Pre-HERF?)
Beagleone In the Mail
Kiwi Michelle In Person
Ender
Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail
zemekone (71.7%)
tech-ninja BOOKED! PAID
spooble BOOKED! PAID
cre8v1 BOOKED! PAID


Bump


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope my check is there already!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Updated PAID and attendance list:
> Mr & Mrs Detroit In the Mail
> Bump


Ours should be there by now x5 = $150
??? 
I'll check the acct 2c if it has been taken out...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Talked to Carlos today and he said that he would update this later today.


Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Final Days to our herf!!!

Wish I had more time to spend updating this and the other related threads but am currently in Las Vegas, tied up during the day in meetings and catching up on laptop work in the evenings.

*All whose payments I am expecting, other than for a couple of folks whom I have already spoken to, have been received.*

The herf is here!
Final count is around 38 folks.
We have two guys that are going to become CS members or have already.
When they heard of this event, they had to jump on board.

Food will be odered Thursday.
Booze will be purchased on Friday.
Guests are as follows:
Orlando Padron
Rocky Patel (rep'd by brother who will be bringing a new blend for us to be the first to try, with special CS labels on them)
Xikar - will donate cutters with CS logo on them and other items
Altadis - Montecristo shirts/hats
Eric from 601

Still waiting to see if Don Pepin can make it as had to leave the country and has yet to return.

Those of you arriving on Thursday, will miss you as I don't get in until 11:30 PM into Ft. Lauderale, assuming my flight is on time.

On Friday, Kris welcomes all for the pre-herf.
Identify yourself as part of CS and he will welcome you with open arms.
I will be running around in the morning but should catch up with anyone there by early afternoon.

On Saturday, we can start anytime after opening (10 am) until closing.
Waiting to see what I will have left to work with money wise as so many cancelled but if we can, will order lunch for Saturday. Need to wait to see final costs by Friday. I believe Ron is deep frying a turkey and my wife may be enlisted for some awesome Cuban food. Caterer will take care of evening dinner and we will most likely be roasting a large pig at the shop. Still trying to finalize that.

Anyone needing a ride, give me a shout. May not be able to help all but can help some as I have a 7 seater truck. Many have my cell, to name a few........Icehog3, Ron1yy, Snkbyt, 68 trishield, Booker, Madurofan, txdyna65, Mr. Maduro, Made in Dade and a few more also have it.

Have a safe trip and see you soon!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Holy crap it sounds like you guys are in for quite a treat!


----------

